# small tolumnia orchid



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

my local green house has a few of these for $10 and i was wondering if i can have one in the vivarium?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

MOST defiantly, i have one in my viv and it loves the humidity


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmmm. Tolumnia are perhaps my favorite orchid group, and I do have literally hundreds. But I don't know if it would be my first choice for a viv. I've heard conflicting reports.

If you mount it high, give it a lot of light, and you have some sort of ventilation/air movement, it might stand a chance. I'd actually like to hear if others have had success. I've been reluctant to list them for vivariums up to now.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

little frog 
do you have any pictures of any that you have? 

how do you keep them?

and do you sell any of them?


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

so i went and go this orchid its Tolumnia Popoki Mitzi


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

wesly2007 said:


> little frog
> do you have any pictures of any that you have?
> 
> how do you keep them?
> ...


I keep mine in the living room mounted barefoot. But I'm with little frog on this one and will remain skeptical until I see some bloom pics

PS I should add that I think with the correct set-up it could be done (lot's of light, ventilation, and air movement), but I'm not seeing it in your average viv


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

wesly2007 said:


> little frog
> do you have any pictures of any that you have?
> 
> how do you keep them?
> ...


Yes


























I have a lot more but I can't seem to figure out quite where they are right now...

I used to have trouble growing them and then I didn't. Why? Not sure. They first started doing well in what I call the 'Corner of Death' in the greenhouse. Bright light and very hot in the summer. But now they grow everywhere in the greenhouse. In the greenhouse, they do best mounted or in clay pots without any medium. I've seen people do well with them in the house by potting them in clay pots with fine charcoal or tree fern, but anything that lets them dry out would be OK.

Yes, I sell them. Not so much on the internet, but I can hook you up.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

So you finally got the issues worked out with the township, Littlefrog?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> So you finally got the issues worked out with the township, Littlefrog?


Heh... No, all the plants are still at the old house. I commute to it. I've given up on my new township. Turns out I shouldn't have asked permission, state law says I can do it and they can't require permits for 100% agricultural structures. Someday I'll confirm that with an actual lawyer...

If anybody wants a nice greenhouse and some country life, let me know!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive wanted to put one in a viv for a long time. I have a "genting peach" in my south window in a clay pot with no medium. Does great. I think in a viv it would have to be right at the top of the viv to do well


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

so it looks like general consensis says it wont do well in my viv. i still love the way they look and im interested in getting some more. 

one more question.

I baught a shop light about 2 months ago with two T8 32 Watt 6500k bulbs. do you think this would be enough light for it?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Little frog, a bit off topic, but do you happen to have any psychopsis available?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Have about a dozen Mendenhall 'Hildos' in spike... Might be one short enough to ship. PM me.

Rob


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

wesly2007 said:


> I baught a shop light about 2 months ago with two T8 32 Watt 6500k bulbs. do you think this would be enough light for it?


Probably. Keep an eye on it and if it spikes you might need to move it. The flowers might go up into the tubes. I like putting mine outside in the summer, if you have a place for it.

Rob


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

littlefrog said:


> Hmmm. Tolumnia are perhaps my favorite orchid group, and I do have literally hundreds. But I don't know if it would be my first choice for a viv. I've heard conflicting reports.
> 
> If you mount it high, give it a lot of light, and you have some sort of ventilation/air movement, it might stand a chance. I'd actually like to hear if others have had success. I've been reluctant to list them for vivariums up to now.


ive got one and its doing great,has already bloomed for me


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> Probably. Keep an eye on it and if it spikes you might need to move it. The flowers might go up into the tubes. I like putting mine outside in the summer, if you have a place for it.
> 
> Rob


so i have a place that gets about 6 to 8 hours of direct sunlight, is that too much or is this good


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

That is not too much light if you can keep it watered. If you notice the leaves turning maroon/purple, you are pushing it a little too hard (a little color is OK). If you notice that the leaves start to look dessicated, ditto. Since it is hard to give exact advice (your conditions can and will vary from everybody else's), the best advice is to listen to the plant. The plant will tell you when you are doing it right.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

If i can manage to keep this thing alive i may contact you about getting a few more. Im sure i can take care of it and hopefuly i can get it to rebloom soon


----------

